
Recording multiple cameras simultaneously on a Mac - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/recording-multiple-camera-angles-full-size-simultaneously-on-mac
======
geerlingguy
tl;dr - Duplicate QuickTime Player. Open both copies. Choose File > New Movie
Recording in copy 1, choose one camera angle and audio source. Do the same
thing in copy 2, choosing a different camera angle.

I can get this to work well enough with one Cam Link 4K feeding a 60fps a6000
video feed, and two Logitech C920 webcams (as seen in the linked video)... but
the Mac starts to struggle and after an hour of recording like that (while
also trying to run a demo K8s cluster on the same laptop, lol), I started
dropping frames and the audio got out of sync in a separate 1080p screen
recording.

